# [urgent] 2.1 speakers around 3k



## teaj (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I have to give a 2.1 system to a friend who is moving to a different city this Sunday. So please suggest a 2.1 system around 3k. He will use it with it PC for movies, music and games.


----------



## Jay1234 (Nov 14, 2015)

Edifier X400 or F AND D A520


----------



## teaj (Nov 15, 2015)

Jay1234 said:


> Edifier X400 or F AND D A520



Edifier X600 was available for 3k but its out of stock now. FandD A521 is similarly priced to A520. I read in one review that A521 sucks and A520 is much better 521. Is this true?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Jay1234 (Nov 15, 2015)

For almost the same price, A521 offers SD card and pen drive playback, and and 4 inch satellite drivers over the 3 inch drivers of A520. SO AFAIK GO WITH A521 . and if you don't want SD CARD and USB support go with F AND  D A510


----------

